# First time with Art Nouveau



## kelly (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi I'm new! So this was a really spontaneous sketch, I'm really sorry for the bad quality and lined paper. I plan on using this doodle for an art project with markers. Please critique!

http://imgur.com/OGK2VYQ


----------



## kelly (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks for commenting and critiquing my doodle! I will keep it in mind and I plan on starting my project tomorrow. I actually do have a sketchbook but I didn't have it on hand and I just had to get it down.


----------

